# "شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%



## رشيد الديزل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100% 






أحد طرازات "شمسون" السبعة 

نجح فريق من علماء جامعة جنوب الوادي في صناعة نموذج لسيارة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية تشحن ذاتيا أثناء التوقف ولا تتأثر بالماء ولا بالحرارة أو الرطوبة، وتعمل لمدة 20 ساعة متواصلة بالطاقة التي يتم تخزينها، وأشرف على الفريق البحثي الدكتور محمد عزالدين رشاد نائب رئيس جامعة جنوب الوادي، وبمعانة مجموعة كبيرة من المستشارين الفنيين والمشرفين المنفذين.

والسيارة الشمسية الجديدة من طراز "سيدان" أطلق عليها اسم "شمسون" تعمل وتسير بالطاقة الشمسية وتبلغ سرعتها أكثر من خمسين كيلومتراً في الساعة ومن المنتظر أن تزيد هذه السرعة لتقارب المئة كيلو متر/ساعة، وقد تم عرض هذه السيارة المصنعة يدوياً بخامات مصرية على جمهور الزائرين في أحد معارض فورميولا للسيارات ونال اهتماما بالغا من المختصين، والسيارة المصرية التي تسير بالطاقة الشمسية ، كما يقول الباحث الدكتور عادل الدنقلاوي المشرف المنفذ للمشروع وأستاذ الفيزياء بكلية العلوم بقنا، تعتبر التطبيق الأول عالمياً ضمن طراز السيدان، ويبلغ طولها حوالي340 سنتيمتراً وعرضها 180 سنتيمتراً، وهي بذلك ليست اكبر بكثير من أبعاد السيارات العادية الصغيرة وتتسع السيارة الشمسية المصرية لخمسة ركاب.

وتعتبر سيارة عملية للغاية في الطرق المزدحمة لكون مساحتها صغيرة مقارنة بالسيارات الشمسية التي ظهرت من قبل في بعض دول العالم. وهي مزودة بثماني بطاريات للشحن والتخزين الذاتي أثناء السير أو التوقف ولا تتأثر بالماء أو الحرارة أو الرطوبة، ولها أربعة أبواب، ومزودة بثماني خلايا شمسية تم توزيعها على جميع أسطح السيارة مما يمكن السيارة من العمل لفترة تبلغ عشرين ساعة متصلة بموتورها الكهربائي الذي يستمد طاقته من الخلايا الشمسية.

ويقول الباحث: "إنه إذا تم إنشاء خط إنتاج يتولى تصنيع ألف سيارة شمسية من هذا الطراز على الأقل كبداية، فانه عندئذ سيكون سعر بيع السيارة الواحدة حوالي عشرين ألف جنيه مصري (أربعة آلاف دولار) وهو سعر اقتصادي جداً بالنسبة للمواطن العادي، وخاصة بعد تسجيلها كبراءة اختراع تحت رقـم 60582 باسم الدكتور محمد عز الدين رشاد نائب رئيس جامعة جنوب الوادي والباحث الرئيسي للمشروع".

الجدير بالذكر أن الفريق نجح أيضا في تصميم نموذج لمنزل ريفي تم تشييده على مساحة 200 متر مربع مكون من حجرتين وصالة ومطبخ، وتم تأسيس هذا المنزل من الداخل بأثاث مصنوع من منتجات النخيل كالخوص والجريد.


----------



## tanji12 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم رشيد الديزل ..



> وقد تم عرض هذه السيارة المصنعة يدوياً بخامات مصرية


 
والحقيقة هي في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية ذاتها.. 
هل تم تصنيعها في مصر الحبيبة..

على كل حال وفقهم الله وسدد على دروب الخير خطاهم..


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*اليكم المزيد من المحركات بالادله لها - فأين ادلة المكذبين الذين يريدون التخلف والجهل* 
* واليكم المزيد 

فاين ادلتكم اللتى تويد كذبكم 

لاتوجد لان الكذب لا ادله له 

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كتم تلك العلوم وعمل على منع نشرها وهو يعلم تماما انها صالحة ولكن خبث نفسه وحقده على العرب يجعله يمضى وقته في التكذيب بدون ادلة لان قلبه قد امتلئ حقدا وحسدا على انتشار تلك العلوم الى المسلمين 

فلا يملك الا كلمة لاتجربوها وهو يبكى لانه يعلم ان تم تجربتها فسنكتشف الخدعه الكبري


1--


15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152272.html

2-----

Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146541.html




3 ---

Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html
4----

المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143758.html

5--
الرجل المعجزة - مهندس نجح فى استخدام الطاقة الحرة والمجانية والمتجدة لكل اغراض الحياة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146969.html


6-


مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146696.html



7-------


محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144583.html




8--




طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية للدول العربية من امكانيات محلية الصنع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150794.html


9-----


دكتور الDr. Schwartz وتوليد الكهرباء بالمجان =وشرح جهازة للكهرباء الصامته السلام عليك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151728.html




10


من شعر الرأس = كهرباءمجاناsolar panel


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153236.html



11------
تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119529.html
12-----

طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743.html

13-----
انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


14-----

الطاقة البديلة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154910.html

15----



محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html

16---
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150437.html


17--

احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117419.html


18---


كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156337.html




19----

احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118058.html




20---


كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html

21----

تصنيع مولد كهربائي يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت وعاكس .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99703.html







22---


اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156916.html

23-----


شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156346.html



24-----

آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



25-----


الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97552.html




26------


آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



27----


شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158970.html

28------

المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html






29---

الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16941.html





30----

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159236.html


31--



الطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151054.html


32---



محطة كهربائية توفر الطاقة النظيفة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159239.html




33--



استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html


34---

توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html




35----


طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149668.html



36---


الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html

37------



تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156316.html



38----

إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40984.html

39--

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122052.html

40----




 اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html



41--

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150278.html



42------

سوال


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157024.html

مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113609.html



43--


المرجو الاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة من فضلكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154964.html



44--
مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21813.html



45-
اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48817.html



كهرباء بالمجان مع المحرك العجيب ل Bruce DePalma


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144674.html




المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144668.html


المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144661.html


محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144587.html


المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144581.html



انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144568.html



ايها المحبطون نحن لكم بالمرصاد ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144206.html



انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94902.html
--------------



توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152237.html








---------



آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانيةhttp://www.arab-

eng.org/vb/t148610.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148610.html







--------------


انشاءالمحرك المغناطيسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154292.html










-------



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144413.html



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154761.html

-----------


توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html










----------



طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121990.html








-----------

تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117352.html










-----------



تخزين الكهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154773.html









-----------


صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118827.html







-----------




استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307.html








-----------


حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html



كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101782.html


-----------


المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145977.html







-------------


الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة ‏



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50952.html





محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68996.html

-----------



Magnetic Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113246.html




شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html


-------------

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153946.html






-------------





 inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25656.html




-----------


استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145074.html






-----------

موقع رائع جدا يعلمك صناعة pv panels , windmills

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150265.html



من فلسطين السيارة الكهربية مشروع تخرج 2009 للمهندسين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150018.html



-----------
آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148609.html


----------


مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146637.html







------------
رساله إلي المشككين فقط في الطاقه الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148441.html


بطاريات يمكن طباعتها.. وصديقة للبيئة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147204.html

-----------


الطريق الى التقدم العلمى الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149239.html





-----------


طلب من المهندسين؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148073.html





-----------


التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98069.html



-------------
موقع فديو للطاقة البديلة والمجانية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147511.html








-----------





----------








----------











--------






----------








-----------










-------------








جارى التكملة والتعديل فى وقت لاحق بأذن الله تعالى





--------------*


----------

